# Amazing FTO playlist created and maintained by Ben



## abunickabhi (Feb 21, 2021)

Here is the playlist for the amazing FTO playlist maintained by Ben, for all people interested in the unofficial puzzle of FTO.

The FTO community is small but very active in method development and optimization.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmsIIxL8dGWubJDG6wD_KHaRxbxFhmXyA






Good work Ben. I hope that more people solve FTO in weekly comps, and in SpeedSolving comps on this site, and just enjoy the puzzle in general.


----------

